# help! twice injections same day service



## MsMaddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to code this scenario? A pt came in to see the doctor for migraine and nausea and the doctor gives the pt Demeral 100mg and Phenegran 50mg.  The pt comes back again same day at a different time for migraine still not better and the doctor gives the pt again Demerol 50mg and Phenegran 25mg and Toradol 60 mg. The doctor used the same superbill and added the second time injections to the superbill.

This is how I coded.  

99213 - OV
J2175 -DEMEROL -100 MG
J2550 - PHENEGRAN - 50 MG
96372 - THERAPEUTIC INJ
J2175-51- 50 MG
J2550-51- 25 MG
J1885 - DEMEROL - 60MG
96372

is this correct or should I have just changed the unit to higher
dose.  like for Demerol - 150mg and so on. 

Thank you in advance
MsMaddy


----------



## dmaec (Mar 2, 2009)

J-codes are not procedure codes - therefore they would not get a modifier .51 on them.  J-codes are medication codes.
you may need a .51 on the second injection code (or .59)
and you probably will need a .25 modifier on the E/M code.


----------

